# Chimera from brazilviking



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This trade was set up through Jeorge's forum, but I thought you might like. It is called the chimera because of it's three replaceable heads. He made it for my shooting style and for my hand size. This was a huge palms well. And it really fits like a glove. And besides from giving the three in one sling shot he put in thirty or more feet of rubber. I would also like to inform that these are built surgical steel.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Here is one of the other fork. Have yet to try quality tubes so here is my chance. Thanks again BV.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty slick man. Awful nice hookup you got there. Happy shooting.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, such a handy Slingshot.

Really great job BV.

Btw...i think...the Steel was used? Does it really come in *that* many different shapes or do you sometimes bend/adjust it to your needs?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool design!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice trade, interesting band change on this SS's, happy shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great design! One beautiful slingshot that can shoot anything. Brilliant.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Original and pretty cool. :headbang:


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good Work


----------

